# Breeders of Shire X or Clydesdale X?



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (12 August 2010)

Hi
Does anyone know of breeders who specilaise in shire X TB or Clydie x TBs? Am on the hunt for hubby a horse and would love another Hovis but the sports model!!
So trying to find good bone but with a bit of attitude leads me to shire and Clyde X TBs. Unfortunately they appear to be like hens teeth 
Any help gratefully appreciated


----------



## magic104 (12 August 2010)

Blacklist on here, the stud prefix I believe is Skelton


----------



## Blacklist (12 August 2010)

magic104 said:



			Blacklist on here, the stud prefix I believe is Skelton
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the mention Magic104

Here is one of ours  6 Y O Violet who is doing well she is 17hh


----------



## PurplePickle (12 August 2010)

I know someone whos got some shirex cobs for sale all ages in the midlands, pm me if you want details


----------



## angrovestud (12 August 2010)

these are the photos that relate to my PM of today if this helps.











the sire


----------



## holiday (12 August 2010)

Have a chat to Geoff Robinson, they have some fab shire x for sale, this is the link, however photos wont have been updated............

http://www.heavyhorseadvertiser.co.uk/


----------



## tikino (13 August 2010)

1 have a clydesdale x colt for sale and another on the way . i also have a yearling from last year but she is not for sale


----------



## kpoundsbery (13 August 2010)

I have this one for sale, he is 1/4 shire, 1/4 trak and 1/2 tb, 17hh. pm me for details


----------



## alex2 (13 August 2010)

I've just bought a Shire x TB filly foal from Skelton stud; They have a lovely yearling Shire x TB for sale, well worth a look plus other ages as Blacklist has posted above.


----------



## NELSON11 (13 August 2010)

I sold my shire x Tb in 1996 and reading this has made me realise again what fab crosses they are. Some super horses around.


----------



## magic104 (13 August 2010)

kpoundsbery said:



			I have this one for sale, he is 1/4 shire, 1/4 trak and 1/2 tb, 17hh. pm me for details





Click to expand...

That's an interesting mix, was the 1/4 shire 1/4 trak reg as a PB or did they choose a different society?


----------



## Doncella (13 August 2010)

Shire/Clyde x TB used to be the mainstay of our hunter and jumping stock. What happened?


----------



## Carsmore (19 August 2010)

My friend has a lovely big roan shire x wb gelding for sale. real police horse material and up to weight. Only 4 years but steady as the day s long! PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Seahorse (19 August 2010)

my lovely big horse Rocky was a Shire/ID x TB and he was fantastic, he was the best horse ever and I would buy another one like him any day. He was too big for me at 17 hands so I sold him to a MFH and he excelled on the hunting field, he was in the Marlborough Cup hunt relay team 3 years running and jumped clears every time.


----------

